# You Know You Want This (Ottawa)



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

It’s a guitar, it’s a trailer, it’s a guitar...it’s awesome.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

you have one of those, right?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

i want to buy it just to spank the ass of the crazy person who built it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It was a thing at one time, the Trailer Park Troubador. Someone did seem to mod it a bit though.









Summer NAMM 2003: Epiphone Airscreamer - inSync


Epiphone has combined two unique elements of Americana – Airstream travel trailers and the Trailer Park... Read more »




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> you have one of those, right?


Haha. I do. I think someone just slapped a TPB sticker on that one and the price doubled


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

JethroTech said:


> Haha. I do. I think someone just slapped a TPB sticker on that one and the price doubled
> 
> View attachment 362220


That is awesome m!


----------

